# debuter avec linux



## xavax (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un imac intel et je voudrais essayer linux pour apprendre les lignes de commandes etc... Quelle est la meilleurs solution pour bien débuter.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

Salut, 

Je veux juste répondre au titre de ton post:

Bonne chance à toi!!!


----------



## dadoo113 (12 Février 2010)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un imac intel et je voudrais essayer linux pour apprendre les lignes de commandes etc... Quelle est la meilleurs solution pour bien débuter.
> Merci pour votre aide.



Télécharge Ubuntu 9.10, grave le fichier ISO sur un CD.

mets le dans ton lecteur.

éteinds ton mac.

Démarre le en restant appuyé sur la touche "C".

Et ensuite coche "français" puis "essayer Ubuntu sans toucher à mon ordinateur"

et la tu vas te retrouver sous linux en mode "LIVE" : le système se lance sans s'installer, sans modifier ton ordinateur. Tu peux essayer, voir si ça te plait. Forcément c'est un peu plus lent que si tu l'installes mais ça permet de se donner une idée.

Si tu veux pousser un peu plus loin, télécharge Virtualbox  et crée un image avec ce logiciel tu pourras lancer Ubuntu depuis ton mac dans une fenetre.

Enfin si tu veux poursuivre, tu peux créer une partition Bootcamp (via "assistant bootcamp" dans "Application". et l'installer vraiment sur ton disque dur.

ça te laisse quelques pistes, si tu veux t'y mettre.

ça va pas être si dur qu'on veut bien te le faire croire, même + simple !


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (12 Février 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> ça va pas être si dur qu'on veut bien te le faire croire, même + simple !



Là, je suis d'accord avec toi!  L'instal de Ubuntu est peut-être la chose la plus facile à faire 

Non, je ne veux pas être mauvaise langue, mais j'ai bien essayé Ubuntu durant quelque mois avec VirtualBox, mais l'utilisation d'un tel système demande bien des connaissances que je n'ai pas.

Néanmoins, j'encourage quiconque à essayer ce bijoux du partage et de l'entraide communautaire!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

Je ne comprend pas en quoi installer Linux va t'aider à apprendre les lignes de commandes, le terminal existe sur MacOSX. La différence est que l'un est un Linux et l'autre un Unix. Si veux juste acquérir les bases tu peux très bien le faire sur OSX qu'est un Unix. L'utilité d'avoir un Linux sur un Mac à la place d'un OSX juste pour cette raison est assez faible. L'intérêt d'un installation de Linux sur un Mac est généralement autre que ce simple fait.


----------



## ntx (12 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5389150 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas en quoi installer Linux va t'aider à apprendre les lignes de commandes, le terminal existe sur MacOSX.


/Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal, ça devrait répondre à tes besoins, pas la peine de faire chier à installer Linux


----------



## Dramis (13 Février 2010)

Vaut mieux ne pas trop jouer dans le terminal osx si on est débutant....

Il y a les machines virtuel qui permette d'installer un autre os et de tester.


----------



## ntx (13 Février 2010)

Si tu n'es pas admin, il y a peu de risques.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

Et même en tant qu'admin, il est rare que les tutos commencent par expliquer le su (sudo) ou autres chmod etc.   

Mais bon quand on débute il est clair qu'il faut un minimum de protection et ne pas commencer les lignes de commandes en admin.    

En tous cas, installer un système avec une machine virtuelle juste pour des lignes de commande, c'est beaucoup d'installation et de paramétrages pour pas grand chose quand on évolue sous OSX.


----------

